

Map: More than half of humanity lives within this circle - jboynyc
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/worldviews/wp/2013/05/07/map-more-than-half-of-humanity-lives-within-this-circle/

======
vorg
I'd be interested to know where the demographic center of the world is,
presumably somewhere around the middle of this circle.

------
ctdonath
Makes for a nice twist on the recurring meme "what space could the world's
population fit in?"

